# Hello from Oxford, Alabama (USA)...



## AuTTiMan (Aug 24, 2009)

Guess which TT I am scrapping?


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Hey Scott,
glad you made it on here 

Mark


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome I think you might need glasses :lol:


----------



## AuTTiMan (Aug 24, 2009)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Welcome I think you might need glasses :lol:


OK, I'll play along.... Why do I need glasses? :?:


----------



## AuTTiMan (Aug 24, 2009)

conlechi said:


> Hey Scott,
> glad you made it on here
> 
> Mark


Hello Mark!

Thanks for all the help! Glad to be able to post here and learn all I can about the TT while I'm building mine!


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

AuTTiMan said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome I think you might need glasses :lol:
> ...


Crashing 2 TTs [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome. 8)


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2005)

That'll buff out


----------



## AuTTiMan (Aug 24, 2009)

YELLOW_TT said:


> AuTTiMan said:
> 
> 
> > YELLOW_TT said:
> ...


LOL! I didn't wreck them. I boght them wrecked.

Here it is after day one.....


----------



## AuTTiMan (Aug 24, 2009)

Sorry for the grainy camera phone pic.....


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Hey nice work in restoring her to her former glory buddy 

Paul


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## AuTTiMan (Aug 24, 2009)

Redscouse said:


> Hey nice work in restoring her to her former glory buddy
> 
> Paul


Thanks! I still need to remove/replace the dash (passenger side airbag) and get the radio code. Kind of sux having a bose system, 6 disc changer et al and no way to listen to it.


----------

